# Rear Break Disk Conversion



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

ok..i have rear drums on my 93 XE, and want to conert them to Disk breaks, anybody converted drums to disks on the back???


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

not yet. Why you might ask? Because think about this, will you be spending some track time, will you be averaging at 90mph, do you stop erraticly alot? No, well just get more agressive pads and slotted or drilled rotors and sticky tires. Your stopping mostly with the front anyway. Btw i don't mean to sound like a jerk.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

good point, no dont think you sound like jerk, but good point. I just want 4 disk breaks so i can have it lol...for looks basically..dont like drums..not a fan of them kno what im sayin?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmm, yeah lol I know, =), cool, you can I think go to a junk yard and get them, off a 93 SE and the whole assembly stuff. That would be easier than buying it all on line.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

do you think it would be hard to do?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Nah, It shouldn't be all that difficult. Good Luck, you should post pics of the stages of evolution.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

if i find out how, im not good with computers lol


----------

